# Value Investing Number Crunching



## ENP (9 May 2011)

Over the past couple of months, I've read over 10 books on Warren Buffett and they way he invests. 

However, none of them contain much number crunching or any type of formulas that are used to figure out a price. 

Are there any basic websites or places I can look to get started on the actual valuation as opposed to the process of finding the business?


----------



## tinhat (9 May 2011)

Roger Montgomery's book 'Valuable' contains a methodology and tables for calculating IV based on Buffet's writings.

www.rogermontgomery.com.au


----------



## skc (9 May 2011)

ENP said:


> Over the past couple of months, I've read over 10 books on Warren Buffett and they way he invests.
> 
> However, none of them contain much number crunching or any type of formulas that are used to figure out a price.
> 
> Are there any basic websites or places I can look to get started on the actual valuation as opposed to the process of finding the business?




Buffettology (by his ex daughter in law I think) has the actual number crunching part from memory.


----------



## oxygen (9 May 2011)

Rogers book is probably the best place to start. Very easy to follow and his formula is based around Buffets.


----------



## Tanaka (10 May 2011)

oxygen said:


> Rogers book is probably the best place to start. Very easy to follow and his formula is based around Buffets.



 :iagree: His book is awesome and easy to follow.


----------



## kingcarmleo (10 May 2011)

I have a number of slides I have pmd to a few ppl here will be happy to send you also if you are interested.


----------



## VSntchr (10 May 2011)

Brian Mcniven i think his name is, well yeah, he has a really good book with a formula in it too. Was written before value-able was written...


----------

